# Wrangler Jeans Ad...MN Vikings



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got this in an email...... Jared Allen is a character!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I love the Canadian Tux.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

My husband said he would buy Wranglers if the Vikings made it to the playoffs, but Home of Economy didn't carry the Brett Favre five stars, so he had to go with the Jason Aldean retros, lol. He wasn't a big fan of Wranglers :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wranglers are the only jeans to wear.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Confirms Jared A is a freak of nature.A good freak but...
A Neander on stilts.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Rock the Canadian Tuxedo!

Love it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good start to the morning, thanks for sharing Chuck.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

How did Brett Favre do in the NFC Championship? I hope he played a good game and didn't fumble or throw any INTs.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

He did great.Love the guy,the greatest ever.Too bad he threw the intercept but it happens.I'm sure glad he got a chance to play for a good team before he retired.
Colt,be happy he taught Rodgers a bit-not enough for sure-but a start anyway.
Man its warm in New Orleans. :beer:


----------

